# Have two children conceived using OE, thinking of going down the DE route



## burren (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi All,
I have two beautiful children conceived through IVF using my OE when I was 38. I am now 42 and long for another child and have been told I would have a much greater chance of success if I used DE. Should I be successful I wonder would I have the same unconditional love for a child conceived through DE. Would any of you out there be in a similar position.


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Burren
Yours is an anxiety that an increasing number of women are feeling/facing as so many more women are needing egg donation for second or subsequent children these days. We have a good number of women/couples in this situation in DC Network if you felt like joining in order to be in touch. We also have a booklet especially for people in your situation. It is called Mixed Blessings: Building a family with and without donor help and can be downloaded from our website www.dcnetwork.org for £5
Best wishes
Olivia


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Burren,

A friend of mine had a daughter and then spent years trying naturally and having IVF. Eventually she decided to try DE and successfully had twins, who she loves every bit as much as her daughter. It took her about 12 years to have her boys - she is a very determined lady!

Good luck!

Caroline xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

i have 2 children naturally and then had twins via donor and the love is there its the same i would kill for my boys so i think the feelings u have is natural but once u hold that baby u will know its right. 


good luck


lisa
x


----------



## burren (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you very much ladies for replying to me post. Olivia M I will check out the website you listed and have a read of the booklet.
Lisa_A what a delight at having twin boys, the joy my twins bring to our lives is amazing.
Lil Elvis, its also great to read the good news story about you friend, thank you for sharing it with me.


----------

